# E-bay Insanity



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Check out 230258015269 on e-bay. A current AW Torino for $167.50? Check out the bid history. Why would anybody bid against themself so early in the game? Can you say "creating a demand" boys and girls? I knew you could.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

He has another friend now. :freak: I have one he can have for $100.00.  rr


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I have one with a red chassis


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I'll sell him one for $75........lol


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

How do you know he bid on his own item?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WTF???

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wow...
PT Barnum was right...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*"creating a demand"...there I said it...lol*

This is nuts...check his other items and he has a Super III and states it is SUPER Fast,yeah right. Fast to send Smoke signals with...har

Bob...agree with Wes...WTF???...zilla


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*No self bidding*

If you follow the bid history you can see how the first bidder put in a high bid and the second bidder was just trying to get past the high bid. Seems to repeat. Nothing hokey there- happens all the time.

But ya the price is jacked. :freak:


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

There is another red Torino up for bids (different bidder) and the starting price is $150. Guess he's hoping there is more than one born every minute.


----------



## new kid (May 31, 2006)

Why not check out the info on the losing bidder. Not even located in the same state as the seller. Super 3 cars-the listing in the ad is some of the wording right off the box-supplied by the manufacturer.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

new kid said:


> Why not check out the info on the losing bidder. Not even located in the same state as the seller. Super 3 cars-the listing in the ad is some of the wording right off the box-supplied by the manufacturer.


That information can only be seen by wwdixie the seller?

""To help keep the eBay community safe, enhance bidder privacy, and protect our members from fraudulent emails, eBay has changed how User IDs display on the bid history page. Only you and the seller of the item can view your User ID, all other members will see anonymous user IDs, such as x***y."


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I have bought cars from this guy before, the was never a problem. Maybe some people just have to win, so they bid and bid and bid. I'll be honest if somebody beats me on an item and i get pissed i'll run it up the pole. Sometimes I get toasted sometime not.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

T-Jet Racer said:


> I have bought cars from this guy before, the was never a problem. Maybe some people just have to win, so they bid and bid and bid. I'll be honest if somebody beats me on an item and i get pissed i'll run it up the pole. Sometimes I get toasted sometime not.


You and my fiance. 

I figure we lose money on the bay when she's looking for items!


----------



## vooch (Jan 30, 2008)

e-bay is getting expensive to run ads!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

vooch said:


> e-bay is getting expensive to run ads!


I agree, the days of selling $10-15 dollars items and profiting are long gone. the only reason I'm selling is to clear a little space to move (yes again....:freak


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I the only reason I'm selling is to clear a little space to move (yes again....:freak


Did you marry my wife? pack this pack that.. bah humbug I need a full sized Dash van to put under the bridge down by the river....lol...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sethndaddy wrote: the only reason I'm selling is to clear a little space to move (yes again....:freak[/QUOTE]

Where to this time Texas? :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> Sethndaddy wrote: the only reason I'm selling is to clear a little space to move (yes again....:freak


Where to this time Texas? :wave:[/QUOTE]
Anywhere in the Northampton school district (hopefully" we have our eye on a place in Bath. (yes, where we moved from last year. smaller, easier house to manage with bills. (only 20 minutes away from Genes)


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ed,
You coming to the race on Sun?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

imma gonna try


----------

